

Why Can't Programmers.. Program? - sgman
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/02/why-cant-programmers-program.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oldie but goodie - a perenial here on HN and usually guaranteed to create a
lively discussion.

Usually when this is discussed "FizzBuzz" gets mentioned, so you can find
suitable discussions that way:

<http://searchyc.com/fizz+buzz?sort=by_date>

Alternatively, just look for the article you actually submitted:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/Why+can%2527t+programmers+pr...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/Why+can%2527t+programmers+program?sort=by_date)

And here it is:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1605>

Finally, here's a more recent discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1142398>

There are more. Given that you've been on Hacker News for over two years I'm
surprised you haven't seen them all.

~~~
captaincrowbar
I don't believe any discussion of FizzBuzz can be considered complete without
a link to David Langford's classic monograph on the subject:

<http://www.ansible.co.uk/ai/pcwplus/pcwp1989.html#jul>

------
wccrawford
I love all the wrong answers in the comments.

